# IBS Article on Huffington Post



## jazz bass (Mar 27, 2010)

Neat to find an article about IBS today on The Huffington Post. Of all the articles and other resources I've read, Dr. Mark Hyman said he's found the cause of IBS and for 15 years has been treating patients with success. I'm really interested to see if it will work for me. Here's the link: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-mark-hyma...b_b_576578.html


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Huh. My symptoms are very similar to those of "Alexis" (except for the age and being overweight). I've already been treated for SIBO though... twice. The article doesn't really address what you do when the SIBO recurs. I probably should get the IgG test though at some point since carbohydrates give my body fits. Might also try digestive enzymes...those are pretty much the only two things that I haven't tried yet that might help.Interesting article, but not really anything new imo.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

This guy has a 1 year wait list and costs 1,100 for an initial visit...but he sounds like the real deal...not junk science liek Heather from ...


----------

